# 3 and 4 ply (Aust) patterns convert to 8ply



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Have seen a number of discussions regarding converting patterns from one ply to another.

I have just done an extensive search on here but am none the wiser.

I have a couple of lovely baby patterns knitted in 3 and 4 ply yarn. As 8ply (DK) yarn is much more readily available in OZ these days, would like to try to knit them in 8ply (DK).

Is it just a matter of comparing rows/stitches per inch or is there a sound conversion chart I could use??

Thank you anyone in advance.

Leanna x


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I just use the pattern,useing bigger needles for the 8ply,it makes a bigger blanket,but that suits me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I have been thinking that I could just use appropriate needles for 8 ply and then see what matches in 4 ply adjusting lengths for age etc.

Thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Leanna
The other thing to check is if you think the garment knitted in 8ply will be suitable for the age of the baby, compared with the soft 3-4ply.
Good Luck
Flyssie


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Leanna
> The other thing to check is if you think the garment knitted in 8ply will be suitable for the age of the baby, compared with the soft 3-4ply.
> Good Luck
> Flyssie


I do agree with you. I have always knit in the smaller ply and I'm not so keen on the weight of the 8ply for baby's clothes. They always look a bit chunky!!!

Maybe I'll stick with the 3 and 4 ply after all.

Thanks again.

Leanna x


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

leannab said:


> flyssie said:
> 
> 
> > Leanna
> ...


 . I agree


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

I recall seeing a formula that someone posted here about a conversion for different weight yarns, but have not been able to find it. If someone recalls the formula or the post, could you please repost, or link it for me.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I have posted these before, but more so they are same weight used in different countries, not converting one weight to another. I think the best thing to do is a tension square, or swatch.

Here are some conversion table for you, including needle sizes that go with different yarn types, USA, UK, Australian equivalent. Hope these help

http://sarastexturecrafts.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/international-yarn-weight-conversion-chart/

http://www.k2tog.com.au/index.php?main_page=page&id=5&chapter=4

http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/tips/convert.htm

This one show you approximately how much yarn is needed for different project http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/96.html


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Leanna-If you want to use a different weight yarn but end up with the same size garment as indicated in the pattern, you would need to use different needles and test swatch until you get the correct gauge. This will also give you a good indication of what the knit fabric will be like in that gauge. You might find the texture or drape not to your liking in a different weight yarn. Test swtching is your best bet. Denise


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Leanna-If you want to use a different weight yarn but end up with the same size garment as indicated in the pattern, you would need to use different needles and test swatch until you get the correct gauge. This will also give you a good indication of what the knit fabric will be like in that gauge. You might find the texture or drape not to your liking in a different weight yarn. Test swtching is your best bet. Denise


You're right Denise, I guess I was hoping to solve it simply and quickly. I'm a bit lazy when it comes to swatches, so many projects to make and so many on the go (I think everyone seems to relate to that).

Until I joined this forum, I would merrily go along and do a project, sew it up, wash it, iron it and store it away, since this forum I have so many projects on the go, I don't know what's wrong with me.

I see so many nice things I want to have a go at, so I do a bit of this one and a bit of that one!!!!

Thanks again for your comments and help.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

sandyP said:


> I have posted these before, but more so they are same weight used in different countries, not converting one weight to another. I think the best thing to do is a tension square, or swatch.
> 
> Here are some conversion table for you, including needle sizes that go with different yarn types, USA, UK, Australian equivalent. Hope these help
> 
> ...


Thank you for these Sandy, I will look up the content. All useful.

Leanna x


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Leanna-Your welcome! Believe me, I do understand. One of the things I don't care for in knitting is making the test swatch. I push for it because over the years I've learned the hard (and expensive!!!) way what can happen if I don't. I'd just merrily knit my way through a garment and when it was done find out the substitute yarn I chose didn't give me gauge so the piece wasn't the right size or the feel/drape of the finished fabric just wasn't what I liked. Happened enough times until I finally had my DUH!!! moment and decided the pattern designers had a good reason for insisting on a test swatch on almost every pattern I had. I finally stopped banging my hard head against that brick wall and got with the program. A small amount of time and yarn can save alot in the long run. Consider me the voice of really dumb experience!! Denise


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Leanna-Your welcome! Believe me, I do understand. One of the things I don't care for in knitting is making the test swatch. I push for it because over the years I've learned the hard (and expensive!!!) way what can happen if I don't. I'd just merrily knit my way through a garment and when it was done find out the substitute yarn I chose didn't give me gauge so the piece wasn't the right size or the feel/drape of the finished fabric just wasn't what I liked. Happened enough times until I finally had my DUH!!! moment and decided the pattern designers had a good reason for insisting on a test swatch on almost every pattern I had. I finally stopped banging my hard head against that brick wall and got with the program. A small amount of time and yarn can save alot in the long run. Consider me the voice of really dumb experience!! Denise


I love how you put that! Yes we all learn from experience. Thanks for all the help and suggestions too!

Leanna x


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Leanna, have you checked Bendigo, http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/ they have lovely 4 ply baby wool in fabulous colours, and their cotton yarns come in 4 ply as well as 8
sharon in Tassie


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

shanni said:


> Leanna, have you checked Bendigo, http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/ they have lovely 4 ply baby wool in fabulous colours, and their cotton yarns come in 4 ply as well as 8
> sharon in Tassie


Thanks Sharon, I will re-visit that site. I went mad in the end of season sales recently and bought so much 8ply yarn. I have many favourite 4 ply patterns, I thought I may convert them but I do realise that 8ply doesn't fall as nicely for little baby items.

Thank you again, will look now.

Leanna x


----------

